# Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Fished Deepwater Bay the last 2 days with so so results. Basically spent all day, both days on the water. Best luck came deep and at a slow pace. For some reason we couldn't get into any size running cranks in the shallows like years past. 18 fish for the 2 days so we're happy.

Sunburnt as hell though!


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Salmon run is starting!Boated 6 fish today, 4 of them in the larger class.Sneak in a trip and it'll be worth it.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Salmon run is going pretty good for our group. 11 fish tonight!


----------

